# *NEW* 2013 Martin Archery Bows



## Martin Archery (Sep 24, 2008)

Martin Archery is proud to show you three new bows available in the 2013 lineup. One of the major new features for 2013 is the X4 Twin Limb (standard on select models). The Blade X4 will be one of the most affordable bows on the market for 2013. More information coming soon on the rest of the 2013 lineup.

View attachment 1486200


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

hmm, split limb alien nice. Does this mean there is no more Rytera Archery?


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

can you get these bows with a solid limb ???


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

With all the adjustability Martin builds into their bows and the specs, that Alien will be getting a look from me later this fall!


----------



## TOMAXIMUS (Aug 2, 2010)

Kahkon said:


> hmm, split limb alien nice. Does this mean there is no more Rytera Archery?


This. Rytera gone?


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

x4 looks good!
wonder what the price is....
*notice the 315fps.........15fps less than 2012 listings on say the bengal.....
that's more in line to what it really is close to. That to me is a promising start![/B]

is that a one piece riser on the x4................
if the freaking limbs hold up, and the sound is diminished, and the speed is more accurate....i may just return to shooting a Martin next year. But my Bear is so accurate and forgiving and sneaky fast and quiet...it will be hard to change.

But i like what i'm seeing so far*


----------



## crater (Apr 14, 2011)

looking good. It will be great to try them out when they're in shops.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

All Martin has to do now is to add 6" to the Nemesis to make it 41" ATA and they would have a real winner.
Don.


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

Like the looks of the Nemesis 35 and the split limbs should help durability.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

3 pc. risers still... yes or no?


----------



## Airows (Oct 31, 2011)

The Alien has been an incredible bow in the Rytera line. I'm excited to see how the new model shoots. I'm a little puzzled about the Alien and Nemesis being in the Martin line now though. My guess is to bring them into the spotlight more.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

whack n' stack said:


> 3 pc. risers still... yes or no?


Please say no...


----------



## Halovar (Aug 23, 2012)

I have to say I nver thought I would own a martin but that nemesis is looking sweet


----------



## Speed2Max (Feb 15, 2009)

Is there going to be a Rytera line?????????


----------



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

zestycj7 said:


> All Martin has to do now is to add 6" to the Nemesis to make it 41" ATA and they would have a real winner.
> Don.


Agree but then they're making a bow more for the finger shooter market right which is kinda unrealistic that we'll get one? I would love it though...


----------



## Martin Archery (Sep 24, 2008)

We will no longer have a separate Rytera line. We decided to put all our focus and energy into one line of bows instead of splitting our efforts in half between the Martin & Rytera lines. The high end Martin "Pro Series" bows will now be referred to as the "Rytera Series", while the main line will remain the "Gold Series".


----------



## Speed2Max (Feb 15, 2009)

What kind of cams are there going to be, is my question ?


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

The Nemesis 35 looks really nice!


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Martin Archery said:


> We will no longer have a separate Rytera line. We decided to put all our focus and energy into one line of bows instead of splitting our efforts in half between the Martin & Rytera lines. The high end Martin "Pro Series" bows will now be referred to as the "Rytera Series", while the main line will remain the "Gold Series".


good step forward


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

I really like the looks of the x4!!!
my guess is it's a $349 -$399 bow.....
it would be great if it were $299....lol

I'm sure it's a 3 piece system.......or a casting like the hoyt rampage.


----------



## Martin Archery (Sep 24, 2008)

Dramatic angle of the 2013 Alien with available colors shown. Which color would you pic?

View attachment 1487155


And here we have the Blade X4. Only available in Next G1 Vista Camo.

View attachment 1487157


More detailed images of the 2013 Martin Rytera Series Nemesis 35.

View attachment 1487265


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Martin Archery said:


> Dramatic angle of the 2013 Alien with available colors shown. Which color would you pic?
> 
> View attachment 1487155
> 
> ...


nice !! Martin should have a great year


----------

